# Pilotes bootcamp non reconnus sur installation WIN10 sur SSD



## thibault.a (6 Avril 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai récemment installé windows10 sur un disque SSD externe,
Jusque la tout fonctionne et j'ouvre Windows sans aucun problème.
Les choses se corsent à partir du moment ou j'installe les pilotes Apple (et autre) préalable téléchargés via bootcamp.
En effet, l'installation se passe normalement, l'ordinateur redémarre, et la, les périphériques (clavier intégré, HP, trackpad, caméra) restent non fonctionnels, seuls les périphériques usb sont reconnus (clavier et souris usb)... Les vérifications de bases ont déjà été effectuées et j'ai déjà contacté sans succès les supports Apple et Windows et l'installation a été refaite à 3 reprises avec des versions différentes de windows.
L'image disque est celle fournie directement par le site de Microsoft.
Tout est à jour, les MAJ optionnelles ont été effectuées sur windows et plusieurs manipulations "classiques" ont été tentées.
Après plusieurs heures d'échanges et avant que le dossier ne soit transmis aux ingénieurs Apple, la réponse m'a finalement été donnée. L'installation ayant été faite sur un disque externe, Apple ne prendra pas en charge mon problème... Si certains d'entre vous ont déjà été confrontés à ce problème et ont trouvé une solution !

Voici ma config:
MacOS BIGSUR v11.2.3
MacBook Air (Retina, 13-inch, 2019)
Disque SSD Sandisk extrême, installation WIN10 Pro et famille réalisée via rufus.

A toute !!


----------

